# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  3d cafe phim 191 khương trung mới hn - ấn tượng khó phai

## cafephimhanoi

Nhâm nhi cốc cafe và thả hồn theo những bộ phim bom tấn trong không gian quán cafe riêng tư lãng mạn 2 người



Ngồi tâm sự với người yêu mà không bị ai làm phiền trong quán cafe lịch sự, hiện đại mà ấm cúng

Không gian, bố cục trang trí của quán làm người ta đến 1 lần và cảm nhận lưu luyến mã

Đó chỉ có thể là Quán cafe phim 191 Khương Trung mới. Mô hình cafe phim đầu tiên tại Hà Nội và cũng là quán cafe phim giá rẻ nhất (khoảng 40k 1h phim và 20k đồ uống, 12-45k đồ ăn)
Cám ơn mọi người ủng hộ!

----------


## cafephimhanoi

cafe phim ha noi

----------


## lauka

lâu lắm rồi ko qua cái quán này. thấy thiên hạ đồn thổi là mới sửa lại đẹp lắm thì phải. và xem trong phòng cũng ko còn ồn ào như trước nữa. hay đấy. cảm giác thoải mái hơn nhiều. Mà có mấy e nhân viên xinh vãi, chân dài nữa chứ. hơ hơ. cơ mà đi với gấu rồi thì cũng chẳng mần ăn được gì. chán. ko nhẽ đi xem 1 mềnh. ek. NOEL này mềnh phải qua mới được. mềnh là mềnh bị thích 191 roài. ke ke like thôi các thánh.

----------


## vungocvan_1402

một nơi vô cùng lý tưởng

----------


## bdsducmy4

Chào bác! Đọc bài của bác em thấy rất bổ ích! Hy vọng bác có những bài viết hay hơn nữa nhé! Cố lên hì hì ..............................

----------


## lauka

mua noel nay ko the ko den do. con gi vui hon chu. bay gio quan khac xua roi. cac phong chieu da duoc nang cap hoan toan moi, cach am duoc xu ly kha tot. tao cam giac thoai mai hon nhieu.

----------


## dung89

Mình đã nghe loại cafe này mà chưa đi bao giờ

----------

